

How our startup Textingly POWNED the Libyan War - dundas
http://daviddundas.com/post/4495476612/how-our-startup-powned-the-libyan-war

======
wolfrom
I may just be over-sensitive, but this post seems a little too cavalier about
the Libyan crisis to me. In addition, I had the impression that this piece
might be about some kind of "hack" for humanitarian purposes, or something
like Google's work to help people in Japan to connect after the earthquake and
tsunami.

I am no stranger to writing somewhat more compelling titles to blog posts, but
I feel like this attempt has misfired.

